# Unbekannte Räuber



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2005)

Hallo allerseits,
habe gestern unten abgebildete Räuber in action beobachtet. Ich weiß, das Bild ist bescheiden und jetzt merke ich dass ich eine neue Kamera brauche   , aber ihr könnt mir doch trotzdem vielleicht helfen.
Es sind 2 stk, ungefähr 1 bis 1,5 cm, dunkel gefärbt mit 2 „strahlen“ hinten. Definitiv 6 Beine. Wenn sie still stehen heben sie das Hinterteil wie einen Skorpion. Die bewegen sich Blitzschnell durchs Wasser und schnappen sich die Mückenlarven.  

Hoffe natürlich auf Libellenlarven obwohl es ganz was anderes sein könnte.

Kann jemanden mit meinen dürftigen Angaben einen Urteil fällen?

Wird versuchen ein besseres Bild zu machen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo leutz,
habe versucht ein besseres Bild hinzubekommen. Wäre schön wenn jemanden eine vermutung äussern könnte. Habe gegoogled wie verrückt ohne ergebnis. Ich finde es schön zu wissen was mann im Teich beobachtet.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Ich würde sagen : Libellenlarve.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

stimmt


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Uwe, Jürgen,
vielen dank. Habe inzwischen 6 stk. im Ufergraben beobachten können


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Die entwickeln sich ordentlich wenn sie genügend zum Räubern finden. Die meisten wirst du gar nicht sehen, evtl. erst dann wenn sie leer an irgendwelchen __ Binsen hängen und die __ Libellen sich davongemacht haben.
[DLMURL="http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3645"] klick mal[/DLMURL]


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Uwe,
sehr schöne Bilder. Zu welchem Jahreszeit heben sie ab? Deine Bilder zeigen wohl eine Grosslibelle. Habe bei mir lediglich Bachjungfern beobachtet. Die Larven habe ich im Ufergraben gesehen. Da das wasser nur ca. 10 cm tief ist (dann kommt Torf und Sand) sind die eigentlich recht gut zu sehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Tom,

die Bilder habe ich vor 2 Wochen (Mitte Juli) gemacht, aber auch zuvor gab es schon ein paar leere Larven. Ich denke fast dass die laufend schlüpfen, aber genau weiss ich das nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,
könnte eine Libellenlarve sein, vielleicht auch eine Käferlarve.
Geschlüpft sind sie bei mir in den letzten 8 Wochen. Jetzt ist es vorbei.
Ich hatte in meiner Mini-Pfütze mind. 20 Großlibellenlarven. Hab ich erst entdeckt, als wir überall die leeren Hüllen gefunden haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!


Wegen der "Scorpionhaltung" würde ich eher auf die Gelbrandkäferlarve tippen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,

ich schließe mich auch der Vermutung 'Gelbrandkäferlarve' an.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

tach,
nachdem werner (wie ein Profi aufgetreten  :gut: ) und Jens __ Gelbrandkäfer vermutet hatten habe ich erneut gegoogled. Ich muss sagen dass ich mich über jedes Insekt/Larve/Vögel oder Tier der mein tech "besucht" freue, bis ich diese Bericht gelesen habe 

http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/gelbrandkaefer.htm

Ich habe bisher ca. 6 Larven im Ufergraben bisher entdeckt, in Haupteich noch keins. Soll ich jetzt die Larven "rausfischen" oder nicht

Hat jemanden erfahrungen mit diese __ Käfer gemacht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Hallo!

Sicher hat jedes Tier im Teich seine Daseinsberechtigung. Gelbrandkäferlarven bekommen sie von mir aber entzogen :twisted:
Bin von den Viechern aber auch mehr oder weniger verschont.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

Ich würde sie einfach mal weiter beobachten und als Interessantes Tier betrachten. Hätte sehr gerne welche im Teich!

Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde sie nicht rausfischen. Meistens halten sie sich nicht ewig. Ich hatte z.B. nur letztes Jahr welche. In diesem Jahr aber keine einzige. Die Konkurrenz zu den Libellenlarven war wohl zu groß.
Also lass der Natur ruhig seinen Lauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

*unbekannter räuber*

es handelt sich 100%ig nicht um eine libellenlarve, sondern um eine käferlarve!

mfg,

matthias


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Aug. 2005)

Hallo alleseits,
bin jetzt auch der Meinung dass es wohl eine Käferlarve ist. __ Gelbrandkäfer vielleicht oder vielleicht auch ein andere Art. Habe entschieden sie drin zu lassen. Die Natur wird das schon richten.


----------

